# Age de mon mac



## Pierre_J (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Qui peut me dire comment trouver l'âge de mon mac - sur bass du numéro, du type,...?
(Non, je n'ai plus la facture!)
Merci d'avance!


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2008)

Dans menu Pomme, A propos de ce mac, Plus d'info..., Matériel : tu as le modèle d'UC, de processeurs et leur fréquence. Et sur cette page, tu peux retrouver avec ces infos le modèle exact et sa date de sortie.


----------



## jerG (25 Juin 2008)

Déjà information système devrai te fournir ton type de mac à partir de là une petite recherche te donneraiune grosse idée sur la génération de ton mac et de son âge probable...


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjour 
"Une application" MacTracker à télécharger, te donnera l'historique de tous les mac. ici
A bientôt


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

oui xanadu 
mais....
en esperant qu'il n'est pas en OS 9, parce que sinon mactracker il aura du mal
( 10.3.9 minimum)

hihihi


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui xanadu
> mais....
> en esperant qu'il n'est pas en OS 9, parce que sinon mactracker il aura du mal
> ( 10.3.9 minimum)
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

jolie immense capture 
mais que cherches tu as dire par là?

( selon le principe qu'un dessin vaut mieux qu'un long discours, encore qu' ici on a la preuve que non)

si c'est pour dire que mactracker parle des macs y compris anciens 
ca on le sait 
parler de tous les macs c'est même le BUT de ce logiciel

-
ce que moi je disais  c'est...
 ce logiciel requiert - pour fonctionner-   un OS en 10.3 9 minimun
donc si le posteur est en OS9 ou puma ou jaguar....

t'as vu 
j'ai fait ca sans dessin


----------



## pimpet (25 Juin 2008)

le site Klantenservice: Serienummers
donne le lieu et la date de fabrication 
en fonction du numéro de série


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce que moi je disais  c'est...
> ce logiciel requiert - pour fonctionner-   un OS en 10.3 9 minimun
> donc si le posteur est en OS9 ou puma ou jaguar....


Tu vois quand tu veux; maintenant on peut dire que tu  t'es clairement exprimé ...
Bref.


----------



## Pierre_J (28 Juin 2008)

Euh... Merci!


----------

